# Hello brothers to be I'm Franck from Los Angeles..



## frankmason (Oct 30, 2013)

Z


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Hello brothers to be I'm Franck from Los Angel*

Welcome to the Community here!!

I look forward to reading your contributions to the forum!


----------



## Bill Rose (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Hello brothers to be I'm Franck from Los Angel*

Welcome Brother


My Freemasonry


----------



## frankmason (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Hello brothers to be I'm Franck from Los Angel*

Greetings again my brothers...sorry for the late response...yesterday ,January 28 I was initiated as an EA and it was an amazing experience...

Brother frank 
LAWRENCE MACK lodge#5
LOS ANGELES 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Hello brothers to be I'm Franck from Los Angel*

Congratulations Brother and welcome to the fraternity and to the forum. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## frankmason (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Hello brothers to be I'm Franck from Los Angel*

Thanks my brother...actually I have been lurking this site since I've been told my initiation date and you guys were wonderful in giving great advices especially for EA's...now I am already studying...


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Hello brothers to be I'm Franck from Los Angel*

Welcome to the forum, Frank.


----------

